
Tools to Organize Digital Life - abhikhar
Looking for ways to organize digital data ranging from website passwords,website name, technical documents, pdf, notes. I have lot of good data but when time comes to use it ,  it is too much pain to retrieve it. I am looking for better systems techies uses to handle their data. I use trello , evernote , apple notes, google calendar etc... but still it is not working out efficiently. Please share thoughts on any good system working out for you.
======
abhikhar
Any thoughts on this. This will help all of us.

